# New ECS dogbone, too much play?



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought a ECS dogbone and installed it. About 1100 miles later I installed stage 1 BFI motor mounts. Still didnt feel right when shifting. So I put her back up on stands today and changed out the bolts on the dogbone. I think my torque wrench is broken, and I wanted to make sure the bolts were tight. While down there I took a video to show myself the play. It seems like it is flopping around way too much. What do you think?

If it is indeed moving too much, could this be due to waiting 1000 miles to install the other mounts, or is this a defective bushing?

Video:
https://youtu.be/cqZ_QYFtqM4


----------



## WhatIsRust (Sep 16, 2014)

What does your shifts feel like? I wouldn't say it's your motor mounts, considering I didn't see them move an inch, and my stock ones move a good solid inch and it still feels fine. probably your shifter bushings either on the shifter itself, or down on the transmission. The linkages to the transmission are adjustable, so you could try that too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

KyleShepherd622 said:


> What does your shifts feel like? I wouldn't say it's your motor mounts, considering I didn't see them move an inch, and my stock ones move a good solid inch and it still feels fine. probably your shifter bushings either on the shifter itself, or down on the transmission. The linkages to the transmission are adjustable, so you could try that too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The actual action of shifting feels fine. It's hard to explain in text. When releasing the clutch fully, no matter how smooth with rev matching, it feels like the engine is jerking as if you dropped it too quickly. In the video if you watch the center point where the front most part of the dogbone meets the rear part is a bushing. That is the only part I see moving, but it moves what seems like a lot to me. The three mounts in total did make a big difference in the feel, but it's not 100% yet.


----------



## WhatIsRust (Sep 16, 2014)

skandranon said:


> The actual action of shifting feels fine. It's hard to explain in text. When releasing the clutch fully, no matter how smooth with rev matching, it feels like the engine is jerking as if you dropped it too quickly. In the video if you watch the center point where the front most part of the dogbone meets the rear part is a bushing. That is the only part I see moving, but it moves what seems like a lot to me. The three mounts in total did make a big difference in the feel, but it's not 100% yet.


Hmmm...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Ralph (Jun 23, 2007)

skandranon said:


> It seems like it is flopping around way too much. What do you think?


I don't know about way too much, but it's definitely enough to feel. Been there.

ECS 'Ultimate' dogbones use the stock (or stock-type) *rubber* transmission-side bushing. https://www.ecstuning.com/ES5669/

They have a new 'Performance' dogbone with stainless spherical bearing. https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2917901/



skandranon said:


> If it is indeed moving too much, could this be due to waiting 1000 miles to install the other mounts, or is this a defective bushing?


If anything, the upper and lower mounts shared the deflection load, then when you put the poly upper mounts on, all of the bushings were poly except one so all movement would be forced upon that one little rubber bushing.

*SO, *this is what I would do: https://www.ecstuning.com/ES1892234/ 

Don't forget new bolts.
2 https://www.ecstuning.com/ES251403/
1 https://www.ecstuning.com/ES467746/
1 https://www.ecstuning.com/ES468720/

Good luck getting that fukker in there.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent.


Andy


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

.:Ralph said:


> I don't know about way too much, but it's definitely enough to feel. Been there.
> 
> ECS 'Ultimate' dogbones use the stock (or stock-type) *rubber* transmission-side bushing. https://www.ecstuning.com/ES5669/
> 
> ...



This is a very helpful answer! That bushing looks perfect to correct this problem. Also looks like a nightmare to get in :laugh: Price is right though. Thanks man!



ECS Tuning said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> Andy


Great, thanks Andy. I willl get back to you after work.


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

.:Ralph said:


> I don't know about way too much, but it's definitely enough to feel. Been there.
> 
> ECS 'Ultimate' dogbones use the stock (or stock-type) *rubber* transmission-side bushing. https://www.ecstuning.com/ES5669/
> 
> ...


After looking around some more I ended up ordering this bushing. Thanks again. Will report back after I get it in and see how it feels.


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok so I installed the bushing. This one here:

https://www.ecstuning.com/ES1892234/

into this ecs dogbone:

https://www.ecstuning.com/ES5669/

I don't think the dogbone was designed to allow removal of the bushing I replaced. To get the bushing out I ended up using a screwdriver, a hammer, a drill, and a rubber mallet. Brute force basically. 

Once the two pieces were separated the smaller end that mounts to the engine side had the old bushing wrapped around a metal tube. As best I could tell the metal was solid and not coming apart. Got out my angle grinder and copped that puppy off, then smoothed it out. That solved the issue. Bolted it all back together and the result is perfect. 

Feels much better now. Took a video and there was almost zero visual movement. Compared to the rubber bushing it is night and day. This is how the dogbone should have come. 

If I had to do it all over again, I would just get the bushings and not the whole dogbone.


----------



## .:Ralph (Jun 23, 2007)

skandranon said:


> Ok so I installed the bushing. This one here:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/ES1892234/
> 
> ...


What a pain. Thanks for the follow-up. Glad to hear it all worked out.

How much more NVH did you get with this bushing?


----------



## skandranon (Jun 28, 2010)

.:Ralph said:


> What a pain. Thanks for the follow-up. Glad to hear it all worked out.
> 
> How much more NVH did you get with this bushing?


Yeah np. Always sucks to find a old forum thread with no conclusion. 

NVH - had to google that. Somewhat surprisingly not much at all. All in all the full poly set has let vibes and noise than I expected. It is definitely noticeably different from stock, but not bad at all. I like the improved feedback feel. A upgrade I would recommend for those that want a better shifting feel.


----------

